# Sharp XV Z12000 won't turn on



## Shari (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a Sharp XV Z12000 that had reached its 2000 hour limit on the lamp. I replaced the lamp. I know about the 4 button reset sequence to reset the lamp hours, but I can't do that because now I cannot get it to even turn on. I try pressing the on button on the projector and nothing. It won't respond to the remote control either. Is there some reset sequence I can use to re-boot it or something? I have unplugged it, waited 5 minutes and then re-plugged it in. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

